# Physikalisch unplausibles Kabel?



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2018)

Ich hab mal ne Frage... 

Ich habe mir bei Amazon ein günstiges 0,75mm² 2-adriges 50 Meter Kabel gekauft. Es steht drauf 100% OFC also direkt mal nachgeprüft, ob das auch wirklich so ist oder mir da nen CCA Kabel untergeschoben wurde. Vom Gewicht her scheint es Kupfer zu sein. Durchmesser des Kabels ist 0,97mm, also ist es schonmal ein 0,75mm² Kabel. Temperatur des Kabels bei der Messung waren 21°C.

Also 1 Ader(1x50m) des Kabels direkt Kurzschluss ans Labornetzteil, Strombegrenzung auf 3A DC und die Spannung aufgerissen. Dann mit dem Multi direkt am Kupfer des Kabels gemessen.
4,5V. 
Berechnet müssten es 3,5V sein.
Ein CCA Kabel kann es nicht sein, das müsste noch deutlich mehr Spannungsabfall haben.

Kommt das eventuell daher das es ein Kabel mit relativ feinen Litzen ist, was es dünner und länger als einen Massivleiter macht? Macht das so viel aus? Eventuell gepanschtes Kupfer? 
Ich hab bis jetzt immer nur kürzere Kabel geprüft und die hatten prozentual nicht so eine hohe Abweichung. Hat jemand von euch schonmal längere Kabel geprüft und ein paar Erfahrungswerte gesammelt?

...btw Messungen(Volt und Ampere) sind alle mit einem 2. Multi gegengeprüft und mein Hauptmultimeter ist kalibiert. Das stimmt alles 100%ig.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> ...btw Messungen(Volt und Ampere) sind alle mit einem 2. Multi gegengeprüft und mein Hauptmultimeter ist kalibiert. Das stimmt alles 100%ig.


Wie heißen die Multimeter?
Wie hast Du den Spannungsabfall berechnet?


----------



## TheBadFrag (6. Juni 2018)

Puh die genauen Bezeichnungen müsste ich morgen grade nachgucken, die hab ich nicht im Kopf.  Ist ein Fluke und ein Voltcraft.
Ganz normal berechnet halt. Hab schon nen vorgefertigten Rechner auf dem Handy(ElectroDroid, SUPER nützlich!), bei den ganzen Online Rechnern kommt aber auch das Gleiche raus. Ich könnte es auch nochmal von Hand nachschauen und nachrechnen aber ich glaube nicht das sich die Programmierer von den ganzen Rechnern vertan haben. Bei kürzeren Kabeln kommt das auch gut hin.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hab schon nen vorgefertigten Rechner auf dem Handy(ElectroDroid, ...


Also ich bekomme mit roh(Cu) = 1.72*10[SUP]-2 [/SUP]Ohm*mm[SUP]2[/SUP]/m einen Widerstand von 1,147Ohm für die Leitung mit 0,75mm[SUP]2 [/SUP]Querschnitt heraus.

R = roh * l /A
R = ((1,72*1/100 Ohm* mm[SUP]2[/SUP]/m) * (50m ))/0,75 mm[SUP]2
R = (1,72*50)/(0,75*100) Ohm
R = (86 / 75) Ohm
R= 1,147 Ohm
------------------

Bei 3A muß man da ( U= R * I) 3,44V anlegen, damit sie fließen.
Wenn da 4,5V anliegen ist wohl noch ein Widerstand mit im Spiel.

Hast Du mal das Kupfer freigekratzt?
Da ist gern mal Oxyd oder Grünspan drauf.
[/SUP]


----------



## taks (7. Juni 2018)

Ich nehm an das Kabel ist aufgerollt? Evtl. hat das noch einen Einfluss. 
Oder Irgendwo ist ein Kabelbruch/Quetschung.
Sonst 1m abschneiden und messen, dann hochrechnen.


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Hast Du mal das Kupfer freigekratzt?
> Da ist gern mal Oxyd oder Grünspan drauf.


Ja habe ich, ist absolut blank. Ist halt auch nen komplett neues Kabel.



taks schrieb:


> Ich nehm an das Kabel ist aufgerollt? Evtl. hat das noch einen Einfluss.
> Oder Irgendwo ist ein Kabelbruch/Quetschung.
> Sonst 1m abschneiden und messen, dann hochrechnen.


Ich habs mit Gleichstrom getestet, also dürfte es normalerweise keinen Einfluss darauf haben ob das Kabel aufgerollt ist.  1 Meter kann ich heute abend mal messen.


----------



## taks (7. Juni 2018)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Ich habs mit Gleichstrom getestet, also dürfte es normalerweise keinen Einfluss darauf haben ob das Kabel aufgerollt ist.



War nur ne Idee, keine Ahnung obs wirklich einen Einfluss hat  
Die Spannung sinkt ja je mehr die Spule aufgeladen wird, auch bei Gleichstrom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw.: Was für einen gemessenen Widerstand hat das Kabel?


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2018)

Naja ich hatte den Strom locker ne Minute an, also dürfte sich da normalerweise nix mehr tun.  Auf der anderen Seite bin ich aber auch kein Physiker.  Ich wickel es heute trotzdem mal ab.


----------



## DOcean (7. Juni 2018)

nach einer Minute kann sich das Kabel aber intern schon erwärmt haben, Kupfer hat leider einen schlechten TK

Der Widerstand steigt also mit steigenden Temperatur

Annahme: 5 Ohm Kaltwiderstand (20Grad) und 20K Zunahme

5*(1+0.004*20)= 5.4


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. Juni 2018)

Die Messung lag aber von Anfang an bei 4,5V. Hatte dann das andere Multi hergekramt, angeschlossen und immer noch 4,5V.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht ein Kabelbruch drin, der als Widerstand wirkt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (9. Juni 2018)

Haha, ok bin grade dazu gekommen mich mit dem Kabel zu beschäftigen. 

Abgewickelt -> gleiches Ergebnis
1 Meter Messung -> 90 mV
Erwärung kann ich auch ausschließen, da verändert sich nur was im 0,1mV Bereich. Die Messung müsste ich stundenlang laufen lassen, damit es einen echten Effekt hat.

Achso Multimeter waren ein Fluke 87V und ein Voltcraft VC850.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht ist auch das Kupfer schlecht verarbeitet und enthält Bestandteile, die den elektrischen Widerstand erhöhen.


----------

